# Busy day



## colinf (Apr 20, 2014)

Hiya.

Just wanted to say thanks for all the hints and tips that came in good use this weekend. Moving stuff between my Landmann Tennesse and the kitchen oven I cooked / smoked  1 x pork shoulder, 1 x lamb shoulder, 24 pork cheeks, 1 x beer can chicken and about a dozen ribs and a few sausages and burgers for the non smoking heathens I thought I had way too much meat but cooked it all anyhow. Turns out I could have cooked double that, especially the cheeks. If you have not tried them, they are available from Waitrose and Morrissons and there is a good video on youtube showing best way to cook them. Oh, and they are dirt cheap. About £1.80 for 4. 

Certainly learnt stuff reading peoples posts on here and had no complaints regarding food, so fee well chuffed about it.

Sorry I dont have any pictures but busy doing other things.

Cheers

Colin


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello Colin.  Really glad all went well.  Will give those cheeks a try.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi Colin. I always get told by she-who-must-be-obeyed that I am about to cook way too much before it goes in the smoker. Funny though, however much gets cooked it always all seems to get eaten...

I am glad it all went well. Next time we expect to see some photos though 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I will look out for the pork cheeks next time I am in Waitrose. For Danny's benefit, Waitrose is a big shop that we "Southerners" can go to to buy more the refined items of food


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello.  My missus told me she heard you had places like that down South but I told her that was just a vicious rumour and she should just be happy with the local Aldi's.  Next she'll be wantin one of those washing machine things I've heard about, or one of them Hoover things.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Apr 22, 2014)

Well done but yes we need pix


----------

